# Snow EX 575 for parts



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

For sale is a snow ex 575 frame, hopper, screen and lid for 200.00 No motor or transmission. Took off to place on my 1075. Local pick up only. Will not ship. Thank you.


----------



## Jmayor (Jan 5, 2022)

Just wondering if you still have it


----------



## sNOwproblem1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Young Pup said:


> For sale is a snow ex 575 frame, hopper, screen and lid for 200.00 No motor or transmission. Took off to place on my 1075. Local pick up only. Will not ship. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 149112
> 
> ...


Just wondering where you are located? I'm in rockford il 
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

sNOwproblem1 said:


> Just wondering where you are located? I'm in rockford il
> [HR][/HR]


From 6 years ago?


----------



## sNOwproblem1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Mountain Bob said:


> From 6 years ago?


Lol didn't see that. Thanks


----------

